# Just when you think you know



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

I've always racked the slide by gripping the pistol with my right hand and pulling strait back on the rear of the slide with my left by gripping the back end of the slide between my thumb and index finger. It's what I'd been told and what I've always seen in movies. (Always a bad source of info)

I saw a post the other day on here about teaching the wife how to rack the slide without a lot of effort. Apparently there's a whole segment of society, probably those better trained than myself that rack the slide by gripping the pistol in the strong hand with the elbow at your side and arm bent, then placing the weak hand on the slide with the thumb side toward the back of the gun palm down, then you are able to rack the slide while being able to get more of your hand in contact with the slide in a more positive grip while still keeping your hand safely away from the muzzle and pointing the gun down range thoughout the proceedure. 

I just never gave much thought to it, but that sure makes it easier on a heavily sprung slide with sharp cornered target sites. 

I'm planning on doing a defensive shooting class to break myself of some of my self taught bad habbits. I've just got to put together a gun and holster rig that I feel comfortable with and is reasonably similar to what I will eventually carry.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

noproblem5671 said:


> I saw a post the other day on here about teaching the wife how to rack the slide without a lot of effort. Apparently there's a whole segment of society, probably those better trained than myself that rack the slide by gripping the pistol in the strong hand with the elbow at your side and arm bent, then placing the weak hand on the slide with the thumb side toward the back of the gun palm down, then you are able to rack the slide while being able to get more of your hand in contact with the slide in a more positive grip while still keeping your hand safely away from the muzzle and pointing the gun down range thoughout the proceedure.


I think the boxotruth guy mentions that type of motion.

I remember reading somewhere that in an emergency situation, he prefers to use his whole hand to rack the slide. You put the heel of your hand on the slide, and wrap the other 4 fingers around to the others side of the slide. NOw, you are making contact with the slide with more of your hand. For every extra finger you put on the slide, you gain leverage and power.

Is that kinda what you are talking about when you mention getting more hand in contact with the slide? I find it a little harder to release the slide quickly when I rack it like that...I prefer the slingshot method myself, but I can see how using more had would be beneficial.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

bangbang said:


> I think the boxotruth guy mentions that type of motion.
> 
> I remember reading somewhere that in an emergency situation, he prefers to use his whole hand to rack the slide. You put the heel of your hand on the slide, and wrap the other 4 fingers around to the others side of the slide. NOw, you are making contact with the slide with more of your hand. For every extra finger you put on the slide, you gain leverage and power.
> 
> Is that kinda what you are talking about when you mention getting more hand in contact with the slide? I find it a little harder to release the slide quickly when I rack it like that...I prefer the slingshot method myself, but I can see how using more had would be beneficial.


This was the method my wife was using when she cut one fingernail off and bent a second one back into the quick. She now holds the slide at the back and does a push-pull motion with both hands, the gun pointing down. She also cocks the hammer first, making the pull much easier.

WM


----------



## DRM (Jan 31, 2007)

I've seen quite a few people slice their plam open doing the overhand rack under stress of match competition. Some rear sights are just too sharp (like Bomars).

Not that you shouldn't ever do it (the overhand rack works fine) but it all depends on your grip strenght.

I find newbies (especially women) have hard time racking heavy sprung slides.

So, I find rotating the gun over on it's side, clamping the rear of the slide (cocking serations) with the off hand thumb and index finger, pulling it back and sling shoting the slide forward to be the easiest way for most people to charge the gun.

Stay safe,

D.R. Middlebrooks
www.TacticalShooting.com


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

DRM said:


> So, I find rotating the gun over on it's side, clamping the rear of the slide (cocking serations) with the off hand thumb and index finger, pulling it back and sling shoting the slide forward to be the easiest way for most people to charge the gun.


Yes, this is my preferred method, and the ONLY reason why I did not get the Beretta PX4.

Also, I checked out the website in your signature...interesting stuff.

Will the DVDs provide a good level of understanding of the techniques, or is the personal class really needed for understanding?


----------



## DRM (Jan 31, 2007)

bangbang said:


> Will the DVDs provide a good level of understanding of the techniques, or is the personal class really needed for understanding?


DVD-1 explains *"What we do and why we do it"* in order to build a solid foundation for DVD-2...

DVD-2 explains* "How we do what we do"* and it takes you right into some actual Fist-Fire classes. The only thing you don't get on the DVD's is interactive coaching.

D.R.

www.TacticalShooting.com


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

It is true that you are able to generate more leverage using the hand to middle of slide method. However, it also places the left hand much closer to the muzzle and in the heat of competition or stress, it is much easier to "sweep" yourself - have the muzzle point at any portion of your body. I see good USPSA shooters use the hand to middle of slide to initially rack the slide before they begin a course of fire. But, during reloads in the middle of a course of fire, I believe nearly all use the left hand at rear of slide method. My gunsmith told me he has personally witnessed two competitive shooters blow off their left pinkie using the hand to middle of slide technique. Me, I'll stick with what is safest so my hand is staying back at the rear serrations.


----------



## DRM (Jan 31, 2007)

martial_field said:


> It is true that you are able to generate more leverage using the hand to middle of slide method. However, it also places the left hand much closer to the muzzle and in the heat of competition or stress, it is much easier to "sweep" yourself - have the muzzle point at any portion of your body. I see good USPSA shooters use the hand to middle of slide to initially rack the slide before they begin a course of fire. But, during reloads in the middle of a course of fire, I believe nearly all use the left hand at rear of slide method. My gunsmith told me he has personally witnessed two competitive shooters blow off their left pinkie using the hand to middle of slide technique. Me, I'll stick with what is safest so my hand is staying back at the rear serrations.


I've won a few National & World Championships and so have my students. That said, 99.9% of the shooters use the slide stop/release lever to drop the slide. They virtually ALL "press check" by gripping the front cocking serrations (that's why they are there, in front, because the comp shooters want them there).

Now, using the "middle of the slide" grasp (to rack, clear a jam or unload) is NOT a good idea. I have seen (4) shooters (including Todd Jarrett) blow a hole through their hand unloading by racking the slide in the middle with their hand over the ejection port.

D.R. Middlebroks - CEO
Tactical Shooting Academy
www.TacticalShooting.com


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I have been taught that in a gunfight you are likely to lose fine motor skills and the thumb and forefinger method may not work well in that situation. So when I rack the slide, I try to put the my left hand over the gun so that my left finger tips and palm base are on the rear serrations on each side of the gun. I can see however, that in a high stress situation you could get sloppy and not exrcise proper trigger control and lose a pinky.


----------



## DRM (Jan 31, 2007)

*Just to clarify: *

Having your hand over the ejection port during cycling is the problem. The shooters that I have seen ALL got hurt unloading the gun. 

They were attempting to unload by reaching over the top of the slide and racking it rearwards. They usually catch the chambered round in the plam of their hand this way. But on 9mm, .38 Super & .40's the case primer can hit the ejector and BOOM! 

The case exploded right in the ejection port and into their palm...:smt073

Here's a link to some pictures:

http://www.tacticalshooting.com/forums/showthread.php?t=406

Stay safe'

D.R.

www.TacticalShooting.com


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

> I'm planning on doing a defensive shooting class


Some of the best money you will ever spend. If possible take classes from several different people / schools.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Opening the slide*

The method you describe, at "Raise Pistol", is the method of "Inspection Arms" for those armed with the .45 Auto in the Army. This was done by raising the pistol, removing the magazine and placing it in the belt, then opening the slide and locking it rearward.

I've never seen, nor heard, of a round discharge this way.

Bob Wright


----------

